# Quica training with mommy



## bagelverse (Jan 20, 2010)

Quica learing some tricks
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIqMt4VmZyY


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

clever girl.


----------



## bagelverse (Jan 20, 2010)

*Thanks for fixing my post....*

Thanks for fixing my post....sorry i bullocks up the original one..


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

She is absolutely gorgeous, I love her colouring, how old is she?
Cara


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

She is very clever! And so tiny! Is she a toy cross?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

So cute! hahah LAdy does not enjoy rolling over at all!


----------



## bagelverse (Jan 20, 2010)

>How old is she?

18 months. She's a big tiny doggy.


----------



## bagelverse (Jan 20, 2010)

Dylansmum said:


> She is very clever! And so tiny! Is she a toy cross?


I think quica was the smallest of her litter. Google acreage kennels and you can check out her parents Brittany and Chester


----------

